# Walnut shells and rats?



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

My neighbor offered me a bag of ground walnut shells for the ratties (she used to own rats herself), so I was wondering what function they might actually have? Will it hurt the rats to chew on them?

Regards,
Perocore


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

the rumour is that walnut shells in the litter box encourage rats to use the loo there. Honestly i'm not convinced lol, however they will do no harm and some rats do enjoy nibbling them, theyu would prefer them with walnut in though lol. Mine get nuts in there shells about once a month as a real treat.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

They probably won't do much. If they had nuts in them, the rats would chew and have a toy and a game. But once mine finished the nut, they just left the shell to be thrown out.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Ground walnut shells are intended for use as litter.


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

Ah, okay (I really am curious as to why she has some, haha, she hasn't had any pets that use litter in ages). I don't see much point then, the boys are finally getting better about using the litter box. 

Thanks,
Pero


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I would take it - it's free litter!


----------



## Rpcvmom (Apr 18, 2020)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> Ground walnut shells are intended for use as litter.


Walnut shells are EXCELLENT for Odor control in rat cages. Lasts 3x longer than paper litter without odor. Must still be mindful of removing wet litter to avoid mold as with any substrate. You want to keep rat cages dry to avoid mold and respiratory problems.


----------

